# Barefoot Cherokee - stirrups *way* back...



## Eceni (23 April 2008)

Hi all 

so - after 12 weeks without a saddle, and after being sent a Barefoot Cherokee with the wrong inserts, it's all finally come together and we had our first hack. 

Pony was very chilled (usually very spooky) and despite the fact that the girth straps are about two feet too long on each side, so the free ends were tickling her stomach, she seemed to cope well. And it didn't slip at all going up and down steep hills - which is a first on this pony. 

BUT - I have ridden with a classical seat for years and am used to an 'ear/shoulder/hip/heel' line, which is why I ride with dressage saddles, not GPs.  They advised this saddle so I could do endurance and said it would put me in 'the correct position'

but when my legs hang free, the stirrups are about 1.5" back from my foot, so that they're dragging _backwards _ all the time I'm riding and are a nightmare at rising trot. 

has anyone any experience, good or bad, of these and have you ever achieved as safe, balanced seat with them? 

ta

E


----------



## Marnie (23 April 2008)

I have the Cherokee and don't have the problems described - I have the size 2, perhaps you have the wrong size?  From what I remember, if you have 'long thighs' you may need a bigger size than expected.  I do have to conciously remember to bring my legs more forward, but that has always been a fault, whatever saddle I am using  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Here is a pic of mine - unfortunately none riding.... excuse the scruffy horse!

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## Eceni (23 April 2008)

Hmmm  - I'm 5'1" and the pony is 13.1 - can't imagine having a bigger saddle.

but may try.  Trying to 'bring legs forward' is hard work, but I'll give it a go tomorrow

what saddle pad are you using underneath? 

thanks

E


----------



## amzy (23 April 2008)

Re the girth straps - if you buy the thorowgood dressage girth you can tuck the straps away in the pockets.


----------



## Eceni (23 April 2008)

Got one - but pockets aren't long enough... spare straps overlap underneath her by about 8" each side... 

sweet, really.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





e


----------



## Luce1504 (23 April 2008)

Sorry this is of no relevance to the actual post, but I just had to say- I can't believe the similarity in the markings of my coloured mare and your gorgeous horsey- not sure what the other side looks like but from that view they are virtually identical!!


----------



## Marnie (23 April 2008)

Ah!  Bigger saddle may not be required then!

I have the Grandeur Physio Pad underneath, but I do tend to put another numnah underneath to keep it clean and because Marnie twitches unless she has cotton or wool next to her skin!

Jenny


----------



## Theresa_F (23 April 2008)

I have the Barefoot London - the dressage model - super comfortable for hacks up to 1 1/2 hours - longest I do.  Have also done tiny jumps in it.  I don't have a problem with the leg position.

My instructor recently rode on it and commented how comfortable it was though my saddle is a size 1 and he was concerned about his nuts when trotting.  He did say he felt he could hack all day in it.

Maybe the London would be more suitable for you

This is Stinky trying his out for the first time







Saddle looks big as he is fairly short backed and this was last year when he was only rising 3 and has bulked out since then .  Size 1 is great up to a small 14 dress size - then you need the size 2.  The stirrups are not that far back - this picture shows them at the end of the bar and worse than they are.  The girth straps are also neatly tucked into the dressage girth when riding.

Took me about 15 mins to get used to my saddle and I am happy schooling in it, though I only do basic stuff.


----------



## Eceni (23 April 2008)

Hmmmm

thank you - neat idea with the towel.  Didn't think of that when I tried mine out - used my nu-med hi wither numnah which didn't do anything particularly useful as far as keeping grey hairs of the (very hairy) underside. 

you look as if you have the 'quick release' stirrups which seem to be essential if you're going to keep these things. 

like the look of the dressage one - but want to do TREC and endurance, so maybe not ideal.  Not sure any of this is ideal, but at least it didn't slide up her neck on the 1 in 4 slopes that we ride on

thanks all

e


----------



## Marnie (23 April 2008)

I do pleasure rides of 15 miles or so - at the moment we are doing one organised event a week.  In a traditional saddle, I would be really aching after about 10 miles, but find the Cherokee much more comfortable.  Marnie is much more free moving too.

Not saying they are for all riders and all horses though!


----------



## angieandstar (23 April 2008)

hi ive had mine for 4+yrs now i think and seem to remember having leg position issues for a few rides when trotting as i felt legs were all over place eventually you do adapt to the new postition and for me was the end to my back pain after a long period in saddle


----------



## Eceni (24 April 2008)

thanks all - trying out with trainer today and will make final decision 

have to say I never thought I'd look on my saddle company saddle with fond nostalgia - but AM having another saddler come and see if he can make it fit... 







strange world

e


----------



## Theresa_F (24 April 2008)

Yep the towel is great for trying out things.  My saddle also has the pad specially designed for it.  With these saddles you should ride with some form of quick release or design that allows the foot to come out easily in case you have a fall due to the fixed bars.

Though the London is fine for small jumps - up to 2'6, I would not really want to jump anything too big.  I am hoping to do TREC with Chancer later so it will be interesting to see how the London is.  I have found the London to stay put at all paces including a very fast change of direction when on Chancer to avoid Cairo in the school at the weekend - daft old bugger walked straight in front of him when I was having a canter.


----------



## Eceni (24 April 2008)

ah well.... 

posting it back today.  Had a hack and a ride in the school (in between rain showers - I loathe this weather 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and my trainer had a ride and we decided that it's not what we need - I'm sure we'd get used to the lack of lower leg control after a while, but watching my Trainer (who is God), saying 'heck, this feels like learning to ride again' with her legs all over the place, and knowing that my little legs needed the stirrups UP 3 holes to cope, then there's not a lot left to wrap round Pony to keep her on the straight lines. 

so heading off back to the makers. 

but an interesting experience.  Thanks to you all for your help

e


----------



## ami29 (25 April 2008)

I would recommend a Solution Saddle. I am a recent convert and now want to change the world...............
Check out solutionsaddles.com


----------

